# Just another reason to carry EVERYTIME.......



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have seen it said here and elsewhere time and time again ....

*"i only carry when i expect trouble or am going into a bad area....."*

i guess one should expect trouble at the IHOP in Carson City Nevada now.

Sheriff: Man who opened fire at Nev. eatery dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

And look how much trouble hits home, So much happens when people are just one mile from home. I know Ted, Some people think that the bad don't come in a good community.

That guy just came out of the blue, And just start it to kill. And just think how the family's feels, The lost of their love ones.:smt010 

Just never know when evil is hunting for Victims. :smt074

I never ever go out with out my pistols.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

This show is good for people to watch. To see the story's of very evil people, In the world we all live in.
There are people out there,Just love to be evil to the good.

When people watch this show,I know they have to say.It's time to have a pistol on me 24-7.
ID - Investigation Discovery : Hollywood Crimes, Forensics, Murders


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is why you have to carry 24/7.



Ride,Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth; Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Highhawk1948 said:


> . . . Ride,Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth; Teddy Roosevelt


Uh no. That would be Col. Jeff Cooper.
His book was "To Ride, Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth". Published 1998. There will NEVER be another like the Colonel. A REAL hero Marine in Korea. :smt1099
Amazon.com: To Ride, Shoot Straight & Speak the Truth (9780962134203): Jeff Cooper: Books

Alert: :smt179 
I live about eight miles south of Gunsite, which is in the unincorporated area of Paulden, AZ. Which he started. And died there at age 86.

Jeff Cooper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The "Father of Modern Pistol Technique".
The originator of the "Combat Mindset - the Cooper Color Code".
His version of the four rules of gun safety. Which are much violated. Often with tragic results.
President and founder of IPSC.
One of the world's foremost authorities on big game hunting. Especially in Africa.
The "Scout Rifle" concept. Ruger has just introduced one in conjunction with the current Gunsite staff.

Along with all that and much more, he was one of the most politically incorrect public figures to walk the face of the earth and actually "speak truth to power".

_"The rifle itself has no moral stature, since it has no will of its own. Naturally, it may be used by evil men for evil purposes, 
but there are more good men than evil, and while the latter cannot be persuaded to the path of righteousness by propaganda, 
they can certainly be corrected by good men with rifles."_
-*Jeff Cooper, The Art of the Rifle*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i am thinking jeff cooper would have been carrying at the IHOP....

(thread anti-hijack redirect :smt1099 )


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

See, people who believe that also believe they can carry a crystal orb that glows red when they're about to be attacked. THEN they carry. My advice to my students goes like this: If you think you're going somewhere that you'll need a handgun to get out alive from? DON'T GO.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

At how the world is today you can't afford not to carry. If something goes down and you have time to react and get out GET MOVING. If not, I at least want to try to be prepared because I plan on going home at the end of the day.


----------

